# Living without hook-up



## peteincambridge (Nov 26, 2007)

I have bought two 100 amp Elecsol batteries (it's easy to swop over when one is tired) ... but I haven't really got space to link them together. I have nice stand alone CTEK charger (if there is an electric supply nearby) and my _Lunar Pinnacle Van charges when the engine runs_. I am a bit of a Sky Sports freak so i use my inverter quite a bit to run my box which I know is very naughty but that's not going to change. What I'd like is a bit of help as to how good my engine will be a charging my battery. *How fast does an engine charge a leisure battery?* *If I choose to stay onsite and just run the engine will my leisure battery get fully charged?* Do I need a very small (silent!!) generator or can I cope with what I have.
I'd really welcome some help on this.

pete


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Running a big diesel engine just to charge a battery is a very inefficient use of energy. You would need to run it for several hours to charge a battery from flat. I would get a small quiet genny (800W) or possibly a large solar panel.


----------



## peteincambridge (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for this ... very useful. Next question I suppose is ... What is the best option for a cheap(ish), small, silent Genny? It probably won't get too much use.

pete


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi peteincambridge

Forget battery charging from running engine as trevorf says takes too long (a matter of hours) and is energy inefficient anyway.

A small 1kw Honda/Kipor genny or a good size solar panel 80watt would suffice.

You could try saving battery power elsewhere - ie LED lighting and being judicious with other 12 volt equipment.

All the best

David


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Try these:-

http://www.kipor-generators.com/

http://ww1.honda.co.uk/power/generators/index.html?use=leisure

Google and shop around for best deals - plenty of choice out there and not only Honda or Kipor - other makes at good prices to be found.

I have a Kipor 1kw and a 120 watt solar panel plus 2 x120 amp batteries and hook up is not an issue anymore.

Happy hunting

David


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

ebay item number 230341439737	£55 is cheapest option !!

See other post which refers to Machine marts new Clarke genny for less than £300


----------



## 113044 (Jun 6, 2008)

peteincambridge said:


> Thanks for this ... very useful. Next question I suppose is ... What is the best option for a cheap(ish), small, silent Genny? It probably won't get too much use.
> 
> pete


If you don't anticipate using it too much then why not bite the bullet and instead read a book or listen to the radio,,,,,,,,,, or go for a walk,,, or nip down the pub,,,,,,,,,,,,,, or pretend to make babies


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Pete in Cambridge

How much time do you spend watching Sky Sports? And how often are you away from hookup, and where are you when you're away from hookup?

Probably the most cost-efficient method of charging a battery is to use a generator, but be aware that they can be considered antisocial to those around you (if, indeed, there is anyone around you). A 'nicer' solution is to use a solar panel, but they're expensive to get one that will charge your battery enough to compensate for a number of hours use (daily) of the TV / inverter (if that's what you're talking about).

Gerald


----------



## peteincambridge (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm thinking of small campsites (e.g. CL's). I'm just about to retire and I'm planning to spend much mote time in the van.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If it is a small CL/CS and you run a "silent" generator you will not be popular.

"Silent" and "generator" cannot be used in the same sentence!


----------



## peteincambridge (Nov 26, 2007)

You can see I'm still learning. Are you saying the silent/suitcase Honda EUI 10i or the Kipor IG1000 are still too noisy if used (from say) 11.00 am - 5.00 pm. 
pete


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

peteincambridge said:


> You can see I'm still learning. Are you saying the silent/suitcase Honda EUI 10i or the Kipor IG1000 are still too noisy if used (from say) 11.00 am - 5.00 pm.
> pete


I don't think it is a question of time of day. Some people sit outside their motorhome for most of the day perhaps reading or enjoying the peaceful surroundings. Imagine the reaction if someone started a lawn mower nearby and you will start to get the picture. I am not saying you should not use a generator but you may get some very hostile reactions unless you are a good distance from other units.


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

So you're planning on finding a nice peaceful CL and then running a genny so you can sit inside and watch telly.

8O


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

orian said:


> Imagine the reaction if someone started a lawn mower nearby and you will start to get the picture. I am not saying you should not use a generator but you may get some very hostile reactions unless you are a good distance from other units.


I think this is a very good analogy. CLs have few (if any) facilities, and are used a lot by people wanting to get away from it all.

I suspect you should really look at twinning the batteries up (linking them) and buy a big solar panel. Even that might not be enough to keep you going in the winter months (unless you travel nearer the equator).

Gerald


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Aberdeen Angus wrote:
_So you're planning on finding a nice peaceful CL and then running a genny so you can sit inside and watch telly. _

No, he will probably take the telly outside to watch it - with the sound turned up to overcome the noise of the "silent" genny!

The last CS we stayed at was the most beautiful quiet spot imaginable - apart from the birds (including jays).
The rabbits were fairly quiet though!


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

A BIG solar panel would help a great deal but won,t save you money. More batteries, LED lighting, and limited TV watching will.

There is of course always the fuel cell if you have the best part of 3K to spend. But you have to be realy realy serious to get one of these.

http://www.motts.org/FUEL CELL COMPILATION.pdf


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't know about that Clive I've just done 6 weeks without using hookup at all in Northern Scotland with my new 130W panel. Ok most days we moved but only sixty miles a day on average say 2 hours engine. We averaged one campsite night in four, this saving alone will give me a reasonable pay back time.


----------



## peteincambridge (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for all these comments. It makes me smile how people sometimes take comments to the extreme.
I love peace & quiet, I watch birds and love walking the labrador ... but I have very bad hips (so sometimes can't walk at all) and I do love rugby / cricket and I like to be able to keep in touch with people for family emergencies.
*I like keeping my options open. I haven't parked near a "silent" generator yet ... and obviously I need to as I wouldn't dream of annoying others ... so i'll be wandering round looking for one on my next site.*

I am new to this game and everyone I've met so far has been great. My wife and me will be free from work from late July and with our labrador we'll have some fun. I'm doing my research before then.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gennies*

Hi Pete

Many sites do not allow the use of a generator come hell or high water. In my view, it is less offensive than a kig throwing a frisby and banging a football about.

One thing to consider though. I do not know the cost of the equipment such as a generator, solar panel and so on, but also the extra gas you might use when not on EHU. I read on another forum of someone who had used 6kg of gas in three days for the heating. On hook up of course, this probably would not have happened - assuming dual fuel heating. I looked at options and decided for me, EHU was the way to go. Many sites overseas are on a pay as you go basis, and some in the UK are the same. In the summer, EHU is less of a requirement as the days are lighter and warmer etc.

I do agree about conserving what power you have though, using LED lighting and so on. I have found that when not on hook up, I use a lot of 12v battery energy to provide the power to the fan on the blown air heating.

In respect of silent generators, I take it from the above postings that they are not silent at all???

Russell


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

Just an aside re: the above thread - although I have a 1kw Kipor generator, I have not had to use it on site in the UK during the three years I have owned it. 

However, I do test it out about four times a year in the back yard.

I purchased it when I was quite new to motorhoming and was erring on the side of caution.

It now sits in the shed except when we go to Europe - 'cos you never know!

Cheers

David

PS: I wouldn't do without my Gaslow system though.


----------



## peteincambridge (Nov 26, 2007)

A very useful aside ... I've already bought stuff I will hardly use and it is to do with being ultra cautious when you are inexperienced.
pete


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

8O Yeah! jenny and quiet don't go together! and you are usually on your own if you use one! unless neighbours can't escape, expect verbal. we used to carry a small honda (quieter than a kipor) for emergencies (not for drying your hair at 8 in the morning-yes we had that one time, thoughts of walk the plank mate came to mind!) 
solar panel, we have a small suitcase one, not sure it would provide enough for all your sports watching tho! a bigger one would.
or you could try horse riding, brill or jet skiing even more brill or archery or shooting or reading or watching the clouds or listening to the birds or poetry ............
:roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_jet skiing _

Noooooooooo!

Noisiest, most antisocial water"sport" and wildlife harmer that man has yet invented.

Pleeeeease don't buy one, let alone use anywhere next to swimmers, or dolphins or seals.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Yesterday I had to wait for a 80watt solar panel putting enough into my batteries to get the van started. I used a small invertor from the front cig lighter socket to charge my phones, laptop,electric razor, PDA's and got carried away. I watched a film using my media player and 15" flat screen the previous night, I also watched a bit of news on TV via the Kathrein Cap 900 Dish .Unfortunately I had left the genny at home which I dont normally do otherwise I could have used it to give a quicker charge and get me going. Personally I think solar panels are a expensive extra and bearing in mind I live in spain with massive sunshine at the moment they should be working quite efficiently. I had in the van 220watts leisure and 95watts engine capacity with the ability to link the leisures to engine which I obviously did yesterday. So heres one who is definately not anti Genny. Finally all my batteries are less than 8 months old. A genny can be a very handy backup. I'm back home now and the genny has already been loaded


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:roll: I know some riders are anti social, but NOT ALL and that includes us, we already have one, had it a year! and its brilliant! We are both RYA trained and behave ourselves! Ours is fast and QUIET! know what you mean about the loud ones, they annoy us, but ours is the best! and the most reliable where we were!


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Pete has explained his predicament and is looking for useful advice on a budget. All pro anti arguments do not help him and I imagine he would love to be able to participate rather than spectate but there we go. Anyway Pete, I have just spent 3 days watching the Jim Clarke Rally and my 1 kw. Kipor stood me in good stead. All you would need to do is pull off the site and run a small genny for 3 or 4 hours every few days in an isolated spot. You'd be able to keep up with your sport while the battery gets a charge. Hope this helps and keep on watching.

Regards, Derek. :wink:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

8O derek right! :roll: :2gunfire: =D> :lilangel: 


sorry pete


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have just looked at Pete's original post.

One thought strikes me - why not get a 12V digisatbox and 12V TV - you will save quite a lot of power that way as using an inverter is not very efficient.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If you are going to be driving a bit every day or two you could look at a Sterling Advanced Digital Regulator, that will increase the charge your van engine puts into your leisure batteries quite considerably and is not very expensive. If interested google Sterling Power Products, Regards, Alan.


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

pippin said:


> I have just looked at Pete's original post.
> 
> One thought strikes me - why not get a 12V digisatbox and 12V TV - you will save quite a lot of power that way as using an inverter is not very efficient.


 Tesco or Asda for a cheap 15" Freeview telly and an Amperor stabilised 12 volt supply is a good option and a lot cheaper.


----------



## peteincambridge (Nov 26, 2007)

pippin said:


> I have just looked at Pete's original post.
> 
> One thought strikes me - why not get a 12V digisatbox and 12V TV - you will save quite a lot of power that way as using an inverter is not very efficient.


Thanks for this but if I want to see my SKY rugby/cricket I need to use my own box from home. I've got a 12V TV.

pete


----------



## peteincambridge (Nov 26, 2007)

derekfaeberwick said:


> Pete has explained his predicament and is looking for useful advice on a budget. All pro anti arguments do not help him and I imagine he would love to be able to participate rather than spectate but there we go. Anyway Pete, I have just spent 3 days watching the Jim Clarke Rally and my 1 kw. Kipor stood me in good stead. All you would need to do is pull off the site and run a small genny for 3 or 4 hours every few days in an isolated spot. You'd be able to keep up with your sport while the battery gets a charge. Hope this helps and keep on watching.
> 
> Regards, Derek. :wink:


This sounds very reasonable. Won't upset anyone and I have got my insurance policy just in case I do want to watch the TV for a few hours. 
Thanks for everyone's response (... please don't be put of adding your views/tips).

pete


----------

